# Grouse hunting



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you could tell me some good grouse hunting areas?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

the woods lol grouse hunting is pretty hard these days your best bet is to look for some woods that have been timbered in the last few years and have been growing back up try to find some ridge tops I have alot of luck in these areas most of my hunting is on private land so I really can't give any spacific places(between you,me and every one who reads this forum your going to have a pretty hard time getting any one to give up there grouse coverts some guys would rather share there wives than to share that info lol) any ways good luck p.s. are you hunting alone or with a dog big_fish


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

John, I will share this much with you... Brush Creek Wildlife Area. and Fernwood Forest. The hardwork and miles of walking I have put in...keeps me from giving you specifics...Look for areas with wild grapes...and multi-floura rose(sp?) These may hold a few. The last 2-3 years or so have been pretty slim...Lets hope for the 7 year cycle to improve here soon....

Hawk


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll give you my spot: Chippewa National Forest, Minnesota, 1.6 million acres  . My dog and I will be there next week. [email protected]


----------

